# Rebuilding Muncie



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I need to install a new clutch and figured this would be a good time to fix a few transmission leaks and replace syncros. I was hoping to send off to Paul G. (5 speeds), but he is too backlogged. Do any of you have someone you'd recommend or is this something I should attempt to do myself (I've never done a transmission rebuild). Thanks


----------

